# "Le disque dinstallation est introuvable"



## Leatt (19 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

je n'ai pas trouvé réponse à mon problème (google + fonction recherche du forum) donc je viens la poser ici.

J'ai voulu installer Windows 7 sur mon Macbook pro (génération début 2011 et OS X 10.9.2), sachant que je l'avais déjà fait dans le passé. Le problème qui se pose c'est qu'il ne détecte pas mon disque d'installation (iso gravé dans les règles de l'art). J'ai essayé avec 2 iso différent (un qui vient du site Windows étudiant donc "officiel") et ça ne règle rien. Si je redémarre avec alt enfoncé je ne le vois même pas dans la liste.

HS : Si quelqu'un arrive à jouer à Tera (voir faire tourner Catia) avec Wine ça m'intéresse aussi 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Leatt (20 Mars 2014)

Bon j'ai réglé mon problème en faisant apparaître l'option clef usb (très bon tuto pour : Create a Windows USB installer on Mavericks using bootcamp - YouTube). Et ça marche très bien en passant par là. 

EDIT : J'ai crié victoire trop tôt, ça m'a juste fait ma clef, partitionné mon DD. Lorsqu'il reboot pour l'installation il ne capte pas ma clef... Je commence sérieusement à perdre patience :/


----------



## edd72 (22 Mars 2014)

Le Windows, 32 bits ou 64 bits?


----------



## Mac2A (22 Mars 2014)

Leatt a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je n'ai pas trouvé réponse à mon problème (google + fonction recherche du forum) donc je viens la poser ici.
> 
> ...



Si tu as un lecteur , tu dois passer par un dvd windows d'installation; ensuite *edd72* a raison vérifie que tu as un 64 bits: Configuration requise de Windows 7 - Microsoft Windows

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5634?viewlocale=fr_FR

bon courage


----------



## Leatt (22 Mars 2014)

64 bits oui, je vais essayer de me procurer les CD "officiels" pour voir alors.


----------



## Mac2A (22 Mars 2014)

Leatt a dit:


> 64 bits oui, je vais essayer de me procurer les CD "officiels" pour voir alors.



non tu n'en as pas besoin: tu télécharges l'iso de windows correspondant à ce que tu souhaites installer

puis tu fais ton dvd ou ta clé usb à partir de bootcamp
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS5373?viewlocale=fr_FR

voici une vidéo qui explique tout (avec un accent de l'Est): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUJHP99YOnw

bon courage


----------

